# may naturally separate



## surfmadpig (Nov 19, 2014)

Όταν, στη συσκευασία προϊόντος, έχουμε 

_this X may naturally separate
_
εννοώντας πως υπάρχουν συστατικά που μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν στρώσεις/(δια)χωριστούν ( ; ) όσο κάθεται στο ράφι και χρειάζεται να το ανακινήσουμε για να επανέλθει στην φυσιολογική του όψη, υπάρχει κάποιος καθιερωμένος τρόπος με τον οποίο μεταφράζεται;

Επίσης, με την ευκαιρία, υπάρχει καθιερωμένος τρόπος να αποδοθεί το blended στο 

shake to restore its _blended_ appearance

που ακολουθεί;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

Μια πρόταση:

Τα συστατικά του προϊόντος είναι πιθανό να υποστούν φυσικό διαχωρισμό. Ανακινήστε καλά (το περιεχόμενο) για να αναμιχθεί σωστά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ανακινήστε καλά (το περιεχόμενο) για να αναμιχθεί σωστά.


Νομίζω ότι μετά την ανακίνηση μπορούμε, στη θέση της ανάμιξης, να βάλουμε κάτι σε «να γίνει ομοιογενές».


ΥΓ Εδώ είναι η στιγμή που πρέπει να πετάξω μια _αφομογενοποίηση _και να βάλετε τις φωνές; :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Εδώ είναι η στιγμή που πρέπει να πετάξω μια _αφομογενοποίηση _και να βάλετε τις φωνές; :inno:


Για ποια φάση της διαδικασίας; :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για ποια φάση της διαδικασίας; :inno:


Για το ότι το προϊόν μένοντας στατικό στο ράφι υφίσταται φυσικό διαχωρισμό.

ΥΓ Α, τώρα κατάλαβα, υπαινίσσεσαι τη διττή σημασιακή φύση του προθήματος _απο_-. Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται αυτονόητο πως αναφέρεται στην πρώτη φάση. Αλλά, υπάρχει πάντα και η brute-force προσέγγιση: _αποομογενοποίηση_. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Α, τώρα κατάλαβα, υπαινίσσεσαι τη διττή σημασιακή φύση του προθήματος _απο_-.


:upz:

Και επί της ουσίας, δεν ξέρω αν η ομογενοποίηση είναι επαρκής χαρακτηρισμός, π.χ. έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα την χρησιμοποιούσαμε για ένα υπέρκορο διάλυμα που διασπάστηκε και χρειάζεται ανατάραξη. Πού είναι οι χημικοί μας;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

Γι' αυτό κράτησα απόσταση από βαριά ορολογία. Εδώ έχουμε φυσικό και όχι χημικό διαχωρισμό, οπότε αρκεί να το κουνήσουμε για να γίνει πάλι ένα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Γι' αυτό κράτησα απόσταση από βαριά ορολογία. Εδώ έχουμε φυσικό και όχι χημικό διαχωρισμό, οπότε αρκεί να το κουνήσουμε για να γίνει πάλι ένα.


http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=en :)

ομογενοποίηση μίγματος με ανακίνηση


----------



## surfmadpig (Nov 19, 2014)

Λέω "... είναι πιθανόν να υποστεί φυσικό διαχωρισμό." και 
"Απλά ανακινήστε το μπουκάλι για να επαναφέρετε την όψη του μείγματος"


μας κάνει λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2014)

Εγώ δεν θα έβαζα καν το «Απλά» (αν το έβαζα, θα έβαζα «Απλώς» :)).


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

Αυτό το «για να επαναφέρετε την όψη του μείγματος» έχει δύο σημασίες. Μία σημασία που θα σκεφτόταν κάποιος με φαντασία: έχετε ένα μίγμα που κάποτε ήταν πράσινο και τώρα που έχουν διαχωριστεί τα συστατικά του είναι μισό κίτρινο και μισό μπλε, οπότε θα πρέπει να το κουνήσετε για να γίνει πάλι ένα και να αποκτήσει ξανά την προηγούμενη όψη του μίγματος, που ήταν πράσινη. 

Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο θέμα όψης.

(Και, ναι, χωρίς το «απλά». «Ανακινήστε το μπουκάλι για να γίνει πάλι ομοιογενές το περιεχόμενο».)


----------



## surfmadpig (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο θέμα όψης.



Μα είναι μετάφραση του "to restore its blended *appearance*" 
Μπορεί η λογική να λέει πως συμβαίνουν και άλλα πράματα όταν κουνηθεί, αλλά εφόσον ο γραφιάς του Αγγλικού αυτό διάλεξε, εγώ θα του πω τι ήθελε να πει;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

surfmadpig said:


> Μα είναι μετάφραση του "to restore its blended *appearance*"
> Μπορεί η λογική να λέει πως συμβαίνουν και άλλα πράματα όταν κουνηθεί, αλλά εφόσον ο γραφιάς του Αγγλικού αυτό διάλεξε, εγώ θα του πω τι ήθελε να πει;



Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι ήταν δύσκολο να εξηγήσω. Είναι άλλο το «blended appearance» και άλλο το «όψη του μείγματος». Το αγγλικό περιλαμβάνει και υφή και ομοιογένεια και ό,τι άλλο χαρακτηρίζει ένα μίγμα. Η «όψη του μίγματος» μπορεί να είναι μόνο η «εξωτερική όψη».


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Και επί της ουσίας, δεν ξέρω αν η ομογενοποίηση είναι επαρκής χαρακτηρισμός, π.χ. έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα την χρησιμοποιούσαμε για ένα υπέρκορο διάλυμα που διασπάστηκε και χρειάζεται ανατάραξη. Πού είναι οι χημικοί μας;



Εδώ είναι ο ένας. Θα τη χρησιμοποιούσαμε την _ομογενοποίηση _και γι' αυτό. Αρκεί να μη φτάσουμε στο _ετερογενές_, στην κρυστάλλωση δηλαδή, οπότε η περίσσεια της διαλυμένης ουσίας θα πέσει σαν ίζημα.

Προσοχή, ο καθιερωμένος κι επομένως προτιμώμενος όρος για τα μίγματα είναι «ομογενές» (που έχει την ίδια σύσταση σε όλα του τα σημεία), παρά «ομοιογενές».


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

surfmadpig said:


> Μα είναι μετάφραση του "to restore its blended *appearance*"
> Μπορεί η λογική να λέει πως συμβαίνουν και άλλα πράματα όταν κουνηθεί, αλλά εφόσον ο γραφιάς του Αγγλικού αυτό διάλεξε, εγώ θα του πω τι ήθελε να πει;



Για να φύγει η «όψη» από το προσκήνιο, μπορείς απλούστατα να πεις «να ξαναγίνει το μίγμα ομοιόμορφο», παρακάμπτοντας τις ορολογικές κακοτοπιές με κάτι απλό και κατανοητό από όλους.


Α, ναι, το βιντεάκι ξέχασα:


----------



## surfmadpig (Nov 19, 2014)

daeman said:


> Προσοχή, ο καθιερωμένος κι επομένως προτιμώμενος όρος για τα μίγματα είναι «ομογενές» (που έχει την ίδια σύσταση σε όλα του τα σημεία), παρά «ομοιογενές».



Ομογενές μείγμα, που έχει την ίδια σύσταση σε όλα του τα σημεία. 
Ομοιογενής: που αποτελείται από όμοια στοιχεία: Ομοιογενής πληθυσμός.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, το μείγμα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση καθότι 
α) μείγμα ξιδιού και πολτού φρούτων, άρα αναφέρομαι και στο όνομα του προϊόντος  (γιαυτό και διάλεξα αρχικά "όψη του μείγματος", όχι επειδή έχει απαραίτητα όψη μείγματος αλλά επειδή _ονομάζεται _μείγμα) και β) όχι χημικό αλλά τροφή γ) όχι απαραίτητα αυστηρός επιστημονικός όρος για το προϊόν, δ) δεν έχει την ίδια σύσταση σε όλα του τα σημεία ούτε θα την έχει αφού το κουνήσεις

δεν είναι με τίποτα ομογενές. Ομοιογενές εφόσον ανακινηθεί, ίσως.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

...
Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι όταν αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα, αλλάζει και όλη η άσκηση. 

Εδώ δεν μιλάμε πια για χημική ορολογία μιγμάτων και διαλυμάτων, αλλά για μπακαλική (καθόλου μειωτικά, ωστόσο πρακτικά, μια που έχουμε τρόφιμα και αναφέρθηκε και το ράφι).

Όσο για το _ομογενές _και το _ομοιογενές _στη χημική ορολογία, έχουν μια προϊστορία που δεν έχει νόημα να ξύσουμε εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μια πρόταση:
> 
> Τα συστατικά του προϊόντος είναι πιθανό να υποστούν φυσικό διαχωρισμό. Ανακινήστε καλά (το περιεχόμενο) *για να αναμιχθεί σωστά*.



Καλά λένε οι επιστήμονες για την _ομογένεια_, αλλά, επειδή είναι μπακαλική, ήξερα εγώ που δεν ήθελα να μπερδευτούμε. :)


----------



## surfmadpig (Nov 19, 2014)

Καλέ δε φώναξα εγώ χημικό, άλλο παιδάκι τον εφώναξε. Σαφώς και μπακαλική.

Με το "είναι πιθανό να υποστεί φυσικό διαχωρισμό" συμφωνούμε;


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

surfmadpig said:


> Καλέ δε φώναξα εγώ χημικό, άλλο παιδάκι τον εφώναξε. Σαφώς και μπακαλική.
> 
> Με το "είναι πιθανό να υποστεί φυσικό διαχωρισμό" συμφωνούμε;



Εγώ ναι, και ως χημικός και σαν μπακάλης. 

Ή μήπως πρέπει να γράψω και «ως μπακάλης», γιατί ήμουνα κι απ' αυτό ένα φεγγάρι, μικρός, μειράκιο-ζηκίδιο. Αυτό που μ' άρεσε πιο πολύ την εποχή εκείνη (το εξηνταφεύγα) ήταν να τρίβω το πιπέρι. Για τις πελάτισσες.




Spoiler


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 20, 2014)

surfmadpig said:


> Όταν, στη συσκευασία προϊόντος, έχουμε
> _this X may naturally separate_



Options in use: 

μπορεί να διαχωριστεί στα συστατικά του

ο αναλύτης και οι προσμίξεις δεν διαχωρίζονται φυσικά μεταξύ τους



surfmadpig said:


> Επίσης, με την ευκαιρία, υπάρχει καθιερωμένος τρόπος να αποδοθεί το blended στο
> _shake to restore its blended appearance_



Choose any of the following:

ανακινήστε το δοχείο/το μείγμα για 
να επανέλθει/αποκατασταθεί η αισθητική του ομοιογένεια
να ξαναποχτήσει την ενιαία/ενοποιημένη εμφάνισή του
να ξαναενωθούν τα συστατικά του


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2014)

surfmadpig said:


> Μα είναι μετάφραση του "to restore its blended *appearance*"
> Μπορεί η λογική να λέει πως συμβαίνουν και άλλα πράματα όταν κουνηθεί, αλλά εφόσον ο γραφιάς του Αγγλικού αυτό διάλεξε, εγώ θα του πω τι ήθελε να πει;



Surfmadpig, εφόσον μεταφράζεις στα ελληνικά οδηγίες χρήσεως, θα πρέπει να τις προσαρμόσεις σε αυτό που περιμένει να διαβάσει και να καταλάβει ο Έλληνας χρήστης του προϊόντος. Εσύ αποφασίζεις αν θα πεις:
α. Ανακινήστε για να επιστρέψει στην αρχική του μορφή
β. Ανακινήστε για να ανακατευτεί το μίγμα
ή κάτι άλλο. 
Εγώ σαν χρήστρια λαδόξυδου, καθαριστικού για μακιγιάζ ματιών, φρέσκιας πορτοκαλάδας κλπ το πρώτο θα περίμενα να διαβάσω. 
Τώρα, αν ήταν οδηγίες για βαφή μαλλιών, που ανακατέυεις το περιεχόμενο δύο μπουκαλιών, θα περίμενα το β.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2014)

Όσο για το φυσικό διαχωρισμό, εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Δαεμάνο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2014)

SBE said:


> Όσο για το φυσικό διαχωρισμό, εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Δαεμάνο.


 
Που συμφωνεί με τη surfmadpig στο #19, που συμφωνεί με τον Ζάζουλα στο #5, που συμφωνεί με τον Νίκελ στο #2. 

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω κι επειδή είναι οδηγίες σε μάλλον προσιτό ύφος και δεν θέλουν να τρομάξουν τον καταναλωτή, ίσως να προτιμούσα ένα πιο φυσιολογικό και καθησυχαστικό «πιθανόν το μίγμα να διαχωριστεί φυσιολογικά στα συστατικά του». 
Naturally, και χωρίς «να υποστεί» που μπορεί και να διαβαστεί σαν κάτι να έπαθε.

Κερασόξιδο έχει που θα μ' άρεσε; Με κεράσια εννοώ, όχι κερασμένο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

daeman said:


> «πιθανόν το μίγμα να διαχωριστεί φυσιολογικά στα συστατικά του».



Έτσι. Ο εραστής των απλών και φυσιολογικών αποδόσεων συνενεί.

(Κάθε φορά που γράφω αυτό το «συνενεί», λέω «Τώρα θα μου την πέσει κανείς περαστικός και θα με πει ανορθόγραφο...».)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 20, 2014)

Η πιο απλή διατύπωση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι:

_Τα συστατικά του Χ ίσως έχουν διαχωριστεί - αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό. Ανακινήστε για να αναμειχθούν ξανά._

(Τη βάζω απλά για να υπάρχει).


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Μια και μιγματολογούμε ασυστόλως σ' αυτό το νήμα, να πω ότι παρατηρώ ότι το ΧΛΝΓ έχει λήμμα για _μείγμα & μίγμα_, τίποτα όμως στο _μίγμα_, να με καθησυχάσει κι εμένα που τα θέλω όλα με -_ι_- να ηρεμήσουμε κάποια στιγμή. Πρέπει να ανοίξω το ρημάδι το νήμα...


----------



## surfmadpig (Nov 20, 2014)

SBE said:


> Surfmadpig, εφόσον μεταφράζεις στα ελληνικά οδηγίες χρήσεως, θα πρέπει να τις προσαρμόσεις σε αυτό που περιμένει να διαβάσει και να καταλάβει ο Έλληνας χρήστης του προϊόντος.



Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που αναζητούσα κάποια ευρέως διαδεδομένη μορφή της οδηγίας που να μην έχω υπόψη μου. Αυτή ακριβώς θα περίμενε να διαβάσει ο χρήστης, ακόμα και αν δεν ήταν ιδανική/τέλεια απόδοση. 

Από τις απαντήσεις αντιλαμβάνομαι πως μάλλον δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2014)

Υπάρχει το _ανακινήσατε καλώς προ της χρήσεως_. 
Παλιά ήξεραν γιατί έπρεπε να ανακινήσουν καλώς, τώρα χρειάζεται εξήγηση.


----------

